# CSUSA New Kit Group Buy - 27-JUL-06 - Shipped



## JimGo

I've reorganized this first post to make it easier for people to track any changes.  All updates, other than to individual orders or to statistics, will be reflected at the top of this post.
---------------------------------------
7/26/06 - 11:45 PM- Update
---------------------------------------
OK, I have packed and taken care of the postage for all of the orders except those for:
JohnCrane
Comben001
MJNicholson
Monty
NCSeeker
RGundersen
TeaClipper
Tone

The boxes are ready to go, and I'll be dropping them off at the main regional post office tomorrow morning on my way to work.  This will probably be my last update to the thread since there are only a few people left, and I can E-mail each of you directly when I know more about the gold Emperor rollerballs that are the reason for the hold-up.  If any of you want me to ship what I have, I'll be glad to do that, and then we can work out the shipping for the Emperors later.

Since this is my last update, I want to thank everyone for their patience while we dealt with the few small hiccoughs along the way.  I wish everyone the best of luck with their pens, and I look forward to seeing LOTS of pictures over the coming weeks and months!  And to those who sell their pens, may they all sell for more than you were asking!

---------------------------------------
7/25/06 - 1:15 AM- Update
---------------------------------------
I received the much anticipated package from CSUSA today, and was able to pack most of the remaining orders.  For those who ordered Emperor Gold RB's, they're still on backorder.  I have an E-mail in to CSUSA to request a status update, and will fill you in once I hear more.  I'm guessing the stuff is still stuck in Customs, though.

For the rest of you, I will start the shipping process tomorrow night, but given the number of boxes that have to go out, it may take me a few nights to get everything done.  By way of an update, though, for those who I contacted and mentioned that I might have to hit you up for additional shipping charges, I was able to repack everything without having to worry about the increased shipping, so at least we won't have to wait for a second round of PayPal payments.

---------------------------------------
7/19/06 - 12:30AM- Box Pix
---------------------------------------
As promised, below are three pictures of the boxes.  The pen in the picture is my full-size Emperor pen, for perspective.  If you aren't sure how big an Emperor is, check out this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15198


The two boxes:






The bigger box:





The smaller box:





---------------------------------------
7/17/06 - 9:30PM- Packing Update
---------------------------------------
OK, I've picked and packed everyone's order except for the following participants:
Monty
TeaClipper
NCSeeker
MJNicholson
JohnCrane
Comben001
RGundersen
GeoInWinnipeg
Tone

I will contact each of you individually as well, but in case you miss my E-mail, I need to know whether you want the portion of your order that I have in stock shipped to you now, or whether you want to wait until the order is complete.  According to CSUSA, the kits that are on backorder (Gold Emperor Rollerballs) are stuck in customs in Salt Lake City, and they don't know when they'll be released (CSUSA thought it would be last Friday, but as of about 2:30 PM Eastern today, they swere still in customs - though it could literally be any day).  I believe the Black Ti RB Jr. Emperors are on their way as of this afternoon/evening.  I got a shipping notice from CSUSA, *and UPS says the package will arrive next Monday (July 24)*.

---------------------------------------
7/17/06 - 2:50PM- Problem Update
---------------------------------------
Just spoke with CSUSA.  The replacement Jr. Emperors will be going out today via UPS, which means I MIGHT have them by Friday.  When I get home tonight, I will update this thread to indicate those whose orders still need to be filled.  For those people with only a partially-fillable order, if you want me to ship the partial order, I'll be glad to do that (I only have limited space in my house!) and we can take care of the shipping for the 2nd order later.

---------------------------------------
7/17/06 - 12:45AM- Kits are In, but Problems
---------------------------------------
The 90lbs of kits arrived at my office Friday afternoon.  I had some "issues" getting them home, as the two boxes didn't want to fit well in my car!  I have pics of the boxes, and I'll try to post them tomorrow night.  We ordered a total of 290 kits, and I spent Friday night cross-referencing the packing/order list with my spreadsheet to confirm I ordered everything properly, and then sorting the kits so I could get a jump-start on packing everything.  Unfortunately, about 30 of the kits were not labeled at all.  I sorted the rest by label, and then hand-sorted the unlabeled boxes.  When I cross-referenced my sort against the order, I noticed that I had more of some kits than I was supposed to, and fewer of others.  As I looked through the kits, I realized that some that had labels weren't labeled properly.  This necessitated visually inspecting each kit to ensure that everythig was sorted properly.  When I finished that, I realized that I was still short six Jr. Emperor Ti Rollerballs, and that I had six too many Jr. Emperor Gold Rollerballs.  In going through the stacks again, the Jr. Emperor Gold Rollerballs had been incorrectly labeled as Jr. Emperor Ti's, hence the problem when the order was picked by CSUSA.  It took me until almost 3:00AM on Saturday to figure all of this out - I've E-mailed CSUSA (their cust svc. number only works during the week), and am awaiting a response.

As I went through the packing list, I also learned that the Emperor Gold RB's are on back-order.  I believe those are to be shipping some time this week, but I'm waiting on a response to my E-mail before I can confirm this.

When I started filling the orders, I weeded out everyone who ordered the Emperor Back Ti's, and was thus able to pack most of the domestic orders despite the mix-up with the Jr. Emperors (I think there are twelve people total for whom I am unable to pack their orders).  Basically, I still need to pack the international orders and a few others and hope to be able to turn to those very soon.  I do not have a postal scale at home, and thus have not been able to determine the final weight for each of the international orders.  As a result, I don't yet know what the shipping costs will be.  I hope to be able to get the shipping cost stuff figured out Tuesday morning, and will contact each of the international buyers when that's done.  For the orders that I've already picked and packed, I need to still put them in the USPS flat-rate envelopes, and print off the shipping labels.  I hope to be able to do that tomorrow night.  I appologize for the delay - I had some personal issues this weekend that slowed things down.

With respect to packing of the kits, unfortunately, only two of the white boxes in which the kits are shipped will fit in either the small or large VCR-size boxes from the USPS (NOTE to CSUSA - if you make the boxes about 3/4" shorter, they'll fit nicely!!!).  As a result, if you ordered more than four or six kits, I HAD to pack them all inside the VCR box without any of the white boxes.  If you ordered four to six kits, I combined the kits into the white boxes, in an effort to further protect the kits - eight kits fit nicely into a small VCR box without TOO much room for the kits to move around and get scratched (and not much more room than when packed in the white boxes anyway), but less than eight just moved around WAY too much, and the white boxes afforded extra protection.

I'll update again when I know more.
---------------------------------------
7/7/06 - 10:15PM - Another Order Update
---------------------------------------
OK, now I'm REALLY impressed.  When I got home tonight, I was trying to be cautious, and decided to call them to see if I could get an E-mail copy of the order, and to find out more about the timing of the order.  Well, I got Michele again.  She said she couldn't E-mail me an order summary like we get when we order from them online, but she offered to print it, scan it, and E-mail me the scanned copy.  As we were talking, I got an E-mail from CSUSA (without Michele's knowledge) - they had pulled and packed all of the non-backordered kits, and the order shipped TODAY!  Since the order is already on its way, I didn't see the point in making Michele jump through all the printing, scanning, and E-mailing hoops - I'll just wait 'till the order arrives.  According to UPS, the order weighs over 85 lbs, and will be delivered by July 14.  So, with any luck, I'll be able to start shipping the kits out July 17.

---------------------------------------
7/7/06 - 4:15PM - Order Update
---------------------------------------
OK, I placed the order!  Amazingly (considering that the order contained a total of 291 kits!), the only kits in the group buy that are on back order are the Rhodium Emperors, and those should be back in stock next week.  The total cost was $9912.74.

I also want to take a moment and thank Nils and the others at CSUSA - they are GREAT.  I almost had a heart attack last night - I was placing the order online, and the prices for the Jr. Emperors were about $5 more per kit than I had in my spreadsheet.  That may not sound like much, but we're ordering a total of 109 Jr. Emperors, and I really don't have an extra $550 sitting around!  So, I E-mailed Nils last night (at about 1:00 AM Eastern), and he actually replied by 10:00 AM Eastern and confirmed that the prices in my spreadsheet were correct. * As one who likes to sleep in as often as possible, I was really impressed that someone in Utah would be responding to E-mails that early in the morning!* 

Nils also suggested calling in the order, and I have to say, I'm glad I took his advice.  I spoke with Michele, and she was awesome!  We went through everything in a very efficient manner, and then she confirmed everything for me, including advising about the back-orders.  I gotta hand it to CSUSA - they really are great to deal with.

So, I want to reiterate my big thank you to everyone who has participated in this group buy, and add a BIG thank you to Craft Supplies USA for making the ordering much less painful than I expected!
---------------------------------------
7/6/06 - 4:25PM - Payment Update
---------------------------------------
Hurray!  The last payment cleared PayPal today, so now it's just a matter of the money hitting my bank account.  I'll see whether I can place the order later tonight or tomorrow.

---------------------------------------
7/6/06 - 9:45AM - Update
---------------------------------------
I have either received payment or received an E-mail canceling the order from all participants.  However, a few people paid using PayPal's "E-check" rather than using a standard PayPal payment.  The E-checks take 4-6 days to clear and for the funds to appear in my PayPal account.  Thankfully, the last one is supposed to clear today.  Once that happens, I just need to transfer the funds from PayPal to my bank account, then I'll be able to make the order.  So, at this point, I should be able to place the order by this Saturday.  Sorry it's taking longer than planned - I hadn't anticipated the E-checks!


---------------------------------------
6/30/06 - 11:30AM - Payment Status
---------------------------------------
I hate to leave anyone out, but 11:59 PM on June 29th was the cut-off for receipt of payments.  There are still two or three people from whom payment has not been received, and I'm going to have to place the order without them.  I have to transfer the funds from PayPal to my bank account so I can place the order (CSUSA doesn't accept PayPal payments), and then I'll be placing the order.  With any luck, the money should be in my account tomorrow (Saturday) or Monday.  I'll let everyone know once the order has been placed.

I want to send a *BIG* thank you to everyone who has participated!  Given the number of kits, the number of participants, and the amount of money involved, this hasn't been TOO bad.  Thanks everybody!
---------------------------------------
6/27/06 - 11:55PM - Payment Stats and other info
---------------------------------------
I just re-sent draft invoices to about ten people from whom I still need their PayPal E-mail address.  If you HAVE received your draft invoice, please review it and approve it ASAP and I'll send you a formal PayPal invoice.  The PayPal invoice doesn't have to be paid until *June 29, 2006*, but I'd like to at least get the official PayPal invoices out to everyone by Wednesday at the latest.

Of the 31 people who have replied to the preliminary invoices, 27 have paid, and the other four PayPal invoices went out only a few minutes ago.  We so far have a total of 147 kits for which payment has been received, thus even if everyone else backs out, the prices will still be in effect for those participating.  I've applied a bold font to the participants listed at the bottom of this post who have paid.

---------------------------------------
6/25/06 - 1:20AM - Preliminary Invoices Sent
---------------------------------------
I have now successfully sent preliminary invoices to everyone.  If you didn't get yours, please E-mail me or post here and we'll work on getting it out to you.


---------------------------------------
6/24/06 - 12:30AM - CLOSED
---------------------------------------
OK gang, this group buy is CLOSED!!!  Thank you to all who are participating.  I will be sending out invoices over the next few days.  *Remember, payment MUST be received by 11:59PM, June 29, 2006 for your order to be included in the group buy.*

---------------------------------------
6/20/06 - 9:30AM - International Orders
---------------------------------------
I've been asked about international orders.  I looked at the USPS (U.S. Postal Service) web site, and there are two global flat-rate envelopes. I'll have to see whether those flat rate envelopes are big enough to hold the "VCR" size boxes we ususally use here for domestic shipping. if not, I'll have to go with weight-based shipping, and obviously the postage will vary based on the number of kits ordered and the specific kits. This web site http://pe.usps.gov/text/imm/immc2_016.html#gOdDw174wats gives you an idea of the costs. Regardless of whether we go flat-rate or weight-based for the shipping, you'll have to add in the fees PayPal charges me to process your payment, too.  Given all this uncertainty, and the fact that I probably won't get over to the post office to look at the global envelopes before this closes on Friday, I suggest that, if any international members want to participate, we plan on doing a two-tier payment program. First payment will be for the kits, and the second will be for shipping (and insurance, which I'm going to require for international orders). We'll hold off on you sending me payment for shipping until after I have all the kits and have a better idea of how to package them to get them to you.

As long as you're OK with 1) taking longer for me to get around to shipping the kits to you (getting to the post office isn't always easy for me); 2) paying for insurance; 3) having to make two separate payments, one for the kits and one for shipping; and 4) waiting 'till all the payments clear before I ship, then I'm OK with taking international orders.

---------------------------------------
6/17/06 - 11:35PM - Closing time reminder
---------------------------------------
OK gang, just a reminder...this is gonna close at 11:59 PM on 6/23/06 Eastern according to the IAP server's clock.  Any orders placed after that time will not be processed, but you're welcome to place new orders or amend/cancel current orders up 'till then.  I'll start sending out invoices on either 6/24 or 6/25.  I must receive your payment by noon Eastern on 6/30/06 or your order will not be included.

---------------------------------------
6/17/06 - 11:35PM - Insurance for domestic shipping
---------------------------------------
Someone asked about insurance for the shipments.  I've looked into it, and it breaks down like this based on the amount of insurance you want:


		Code:
	

Insured Value:  Insurance cost (including PayPal fees):
$500            $6.70
$400            $5.60
$300            $4.55
$200            $3.50
$100            $2.40

*NOTE* that $500 is the maximum value at which insurance is available from the USPS.  Any orders over $500 for which insurance is purchased will be divided into multiple shipments to allow the order to be properly insured.

If you want insurance, please let me know (post here or send me a PM) so I can include it in your total.  ABSENT PAYMENT OF INSURANCE BY YOU, YOUR PACKAGE WILL BE SHIPPED UNINSURED.  THE USPS does a good job, but does occasionally lose stuff, and by participating in the group buy you are agreeing to accept the risk of loss if you choose not to purchase insurance.  If anyone doesn't want to participate under these conditions, please let me know and I'll gladly cancel your order with no hard feelings.


---------------------------------------
6/28/06 - 11:45 PM - statistics
---------------------------------------
I put the info here into a spreadsheet and came up with some interesting statistics that I thought I'd share:

Number of Participants - 43
Number of kits ordered - 267
Average number of kits per person - 6.21
Total retail value of order - $12,986.23
Total cost of order with discount (incl. PayPal) - $10209.12
Total Savings - $2777.81

Average savings per kit - $10.40
Average kit price (based on order) - $38.41
Biggest savings per kit - $15.35 (Lotus gold FP)
Smallest savings per kit - $7.59 (Jr. Emperor Ti RB)

Top 5 most popular kits:
5) Lotus Gold Rollerball (21)
4) Imperial Gold Rollerball (28)
3) Imperial Black Ti Rollerball (30)
2) Jr Emperor Black Ti Rollerball (33)
1) Jr Emperor Gold Rollerball (47)

---------------------------------------
5/22/06 - 3:15PM - Updated info about the group buy
---------------------------------------

We've easily hit the 100 pen mark, so it looks like we'll be going forward with the group buy.  I have the pricing set out below, including a corrected bushing price.  As I mentioned before, the only question mark I have is with respect to shipping.  I think all of the orders so far should fit in a USPS priority mail VCR-tape box inside a flat-rate envelope, if I take them out of any boxes in which they are shipped.  As a result, I'll keep the shipping costs at $4.60 per order.  If an individual order is too big to fit, then I'll contact the indivdual buyer and request the additional payment.  *If you would prefer that your kits be shipped using the larger flat-rate box, I'll be happy to do that.  The cost for shipping via the larger flat-rate box will be $9.20.*

If anyone is anxious to pay me, you're welcome to do so at any point - just send me an E-mail with your PayPal address and I'll send you an invoice.  However, I personally plan on budgeting this purchase over a few pay periods, and I don't mind if you want to wait until closer to the end to send payment.  Also, you can amend your order at any time up until I close the group buy; I just hope that most of the amendments will be to increase, rather than decrease, the number of kits ordered so we don't fall below 100.  Once the group buy closes, which is currently pegged for June 23, 2006, I'll send PayPal invoices to everyone with a total amount due.  *Payment MUST be received NO LATER than 11:59 PM Eastern time on June 29, 2006* so I can place the order on/about July 1, 2006.  Any payments received after that time will be returned.  Just to be clear, any orders for which payment is not received by 11:59 PM on June 29 will be dropped from the final order with Craft Supplies USA.

Sorry to sound so strict - I haven't had any problems in the past and don't anticipate any this time either, but thought I'd play it safe.  

Thank you to all who are participating!

---------------------------------------
5/19/06 - 1:29PM - Costs
---------------------------------------
Well, it looks like we'll be able to at least hit the 100 pen mark.  I noticed on the CSUSA web site that, unlike the other pen kits, the Emperor doesn't have the multiple kit discount listed at the bottom of the page.  I just called them and confirmed that it's only the limited edition kits for which they are not offering the discounted prices.

With that in mind, it looks like, inclusive of PayPal fees but exclusive of shipping charges, the pricing will be as follows:


		Code:
	

        25% off
Std   (inc. PayPal)
53.99   $42.07 - Emperor - Gold FP
47.99   $37.44 - Emperor - Gold RB
44.99   $35.12 - Emperor - Ti FP
37.99   $29.72 - Emperor - Ti RB

50.99   $39.75 - Jr. Emperor - Gold FP
44.99   $35.12 - Jr. Emperor - Gold RB
41.99   $32.81 - Jr. Emperor - Ti FP
34.99   $27.40 - Jr. Emperor - Ti RB

68.99   $53.64 - Lotus - Gold FP
59.99   $46.70 - Lotus - Gold RB
56.99   $44.38 - Lotus - Ti FP
48.99   $38.21 - Lotus - Ti RB

61.99   $48.24 - Imperial - Gold FP
49.99   $38.98 - Imperial - Gold RB
51.99   $40.52 - Imperial - Ti FP
41.99   $32.81 - Imperial - Ti RB

Bushings - $4.15 per set (including PayPal fees - with the purchase of at least one kit)

I'm not sure how the new kits will be packaged, and thus can't tell yet what the final shipping costs will be because I don't know how many kits will fit in a flat-rate envelope or small box.  I'm guessing that most of the orders so far will probably fit in a USPS VCR tape box, if I take the kits out of their boxes (assuming they're in boxes).  I'll try to get an answer on this soon, but basically the shipping charges will be somewhere between $4.60 and $9.25 (including PayPal fees) depending on the number of kits you ordered.

Hopefully this info will help any of you who are undecided.  It looks like we'll be able to save between $9 and $15 per kit, which isn't bad.

Oh, one final note...
From what I can see in the pictures, it looks like CSUSA is continuing with their tradition of making the nib/metal part of the rollerball and fountain pen pieces interchangable.  For those looking to keep their options open while keeping costs down, here's a simple trick: order one gold rollerball and one titanium fountain pen from the same kit (if the ends are interchangeable between kits, then you could get off even cheaper, too, but I don't know whether that's possible).  If you have someone who wants a gold fountain pen, you can always switch the nib/metal parts on the kits.
---------------------------------
Original Posting: (Including orders)
---------------------------------
I was thinking of running a group buy on the three new Craft Supplies USA kits, and the Emperor.  If you've been hiding under a rock, you can see pictures of the kits here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14912

Ordinarily, I'm not a huge fan of group buys because our vendors give us nice price breaks for ordering only a handful of kits and the difference between the 3 or 5 kit price and the 100 kit price on the number of kits I'd order isn't enough to make it worth doing a group buy.  However, at the price of these kits, there's enough of a price difference to make it worthwhile.

I'm limiting this to ONLY the Emperor, Jr. Emperor, Lotus, and Imperial pens, and their related bushings.  No drill bits, no replacement tubes, nor anything else.

PLEASE NOTE - Neither CSUSA nor I know when the kits will actually be in.  As has been discussed ad nauseum in the past here, there are issues with manufacture and importation of the kits that cause delays that can't really be anticipated.  CSUSA is currently estimating an early-July arrival, so my plan is to keep this thread open for a week or so to see whether there's sufficient interest to at least order 100 kits in total.  If not, then I'll drop this.  If there is enough interest, then I'll open a new thread with pricing and start taking orders.  I'll close the new thread in next-to-last week of June and give anyone who hasn't already done so one week from then to make payment.  I'll place the order with CSUSA in early July, and will let y'all know as soon as it ships.

If you're interested in participating in this group buy, please let me know in which kits and what quantities you'd be interested.

Orders will be listed below using the following format:
      Listed as Emperor Gold FP/Emperor Gold RB/Emperor Ti FP/Emperor Ti RB/Emperor Bushings/|/Jr. Emperor Gold FP/Jr. Emperor Gold RB/Jr. Emperor Ti FP/ Jr. Emperor Ti RB/Jr. Emperor Bushings/|/Lotus Gold FP/Lotus Gold RB/Lotus Ti FP/Lotus Ti RB/Lotus Bushings/|/Imperial Gold FP/Imperial Gold RB/Imperial Ti FP/Imperial Ti RB/Imperial Bushings

NOTE that although I've listed them separately, the Imperial bushings are the same as the Lotus bushings.  I listed them twice just to make it easier for people.

Current Tallies:
(thanks for the format suggestion Dario)

*TALLIES REMOVED TO MAKE THE THREAD MORE READABLE*

If you need your tally again, let me know and I'll re-send it, but at this point the most accurate tally will have been reflected in the PayPal invoice I sent.


----------



## Johnathan

Sounds good. I'll let you know.


----------



## Draken

I'd be interested...hopefully I don't mess this up...
0/0/0/0/0 | 0/0/0/0/0 | 1/0/0/0/1 | 0/1/0/0/0

Cheers,
Draken

PS Quantities of kits would go up should I be lucky enough to win the lottery, and I'm still waiting for a letter opener to match these higher end kits...


----------



## mrcook4570

Thanks for setting this up.  I am definitely interested in the Imperial, Emperor, and Jr Emperor.  I will let you know how many when you get word on the final pricing, probably 5-10 kits total.  Also depends on how good my next few shows are []


----------



## Dario

Not sure if this format will help you Jim.

===Emperor===|===Jr. Emp. ===|====Lotus====|===Imperial===|
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Im |
FP-RB-FP-RB- BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=================================================|
00/00/01/00/00 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/00/01/00 | JimGo


Wish I can join you guys...but I cannot afford these kits right now. [V]


----------



## Randy_

Depending upon the final price, I might be interested in one of the Imperial pens; but for the most part, these pens are a little rich for my blood.  Thanks.


----------



## thetalbott4

EDIT : And bushings.

Jim- I'd be interested in 3 or 4 Jr. Emps and a couple Imperials.


----------



## cd18524

I would order at least 5 of each of the new ones.  I have enough of the emperors.

Chris


----------



## Monty

I'd be intrested in 1 or 2 of each. Depends on the final price.
   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/01/00/01/00 | 00/01/00/01/01 | 00/01/00/01/01 | 00/01/00/01/00 - Monty

Again, this depends on the final prices.


----------



## Tea Clipper

I'm interested

   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/01/01/00/01 | 00/01/01/00/01 | 00/01/01/00/01 | 00/01/01/00/00 

thanks!


----------



## thewishman

Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00

IF I have a "real job" by then....<u></u>


----------



## wayneis

I would take the following...
2 - Jr. Emperor Gold RB  
2 - Jr. Emperor TI RB
1 - Jr. Emperor Bushings

2 - Lotus Gold RB
2 - Lotus TI RB
1 - Lotus Bushings

2 - Imperial Gold RB
2 - Imperial TI RB
1 - Imperial Bushings

Total 12 kits and 3 bushings

Wayne


----------



## woodpens

Thanks for initiating this. These are the best kits available IMHO.

..Emperor...|...Jr. Emp....|.....Lotus....|....Imperial....|
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/00/00/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/00


----------



## Deere41h

I would be interested in about 5 depending upon the final price. Note that the bushing for the Lotus and the Imperial are the same part number.  Let us know when you get firmed up on price.

5  Jr Emperor R & BT

Please change to 3 roller ball and 2 fountain pens and bushings.  All Jr. Emperor in B TI.


----------



## sptfr43

Heck I'm still waiting for my kits from the last group buy.I probably wouldn't get these till december. ( no offense Dario!. I don't blame you.[])


----------



## JimGo

Actually Randy, the word is that CSUSA has ordered quite a few of these kits, and with the timing I laid out above, we should be able to get them pretty quickly once the order is placed.


----------



## pete00

Thanks Jim 

Depends on the final price, but.
Id be interested in at least 2 Go Jr emp and 2 Go Imperial w/bushing
One each RB and FP

If i did this right it would be amazing.....

    Emperor     |    Jr. Emp.     |      Lotus      |    Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/00


it looks right in preview but doesnt line up in the posted message...


----------



## gerryr

Well, I guess I'm in.  I just hope I can get them in time for a show August 5-6 which will attended by some high-rollers who have $4M vacation homes in Big Sky, MT.

   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## ed4copies

14 replies, about 68 pens. Not quite 5 per person.

How many would you buy if they were $20?


----------



## Draken

Umm, Jim, could you please recount these?

   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/01/00/00 | 00/02/02/00/01 | 00/02/02/00/01 | 00/02/02/00/00 - JimGo (4 kits)
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 01/00/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/00 - Draken (8 kits)
00/01/00/01/00 | 00/01/00/01/01 | 00/01/00/01/01 | 00/01/00/01/00 - Monty (8 kits)
00/01/01/00/01 | 00/01/01/00/01 | 00/01/01/00/01 | 00/01/01/00/00 - Tea Clipper (8 kits)
00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 - TheWishMan (3 kits)
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/02/00/02/01 | 00/02/00/02/01 | 00/02/00/02/01 - Wayneis (12 kits)
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/00/00/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/00 - Woodpens (6 kits)
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/05/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 - Deere41h (5 kits)
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/01 - Pete00 (4 kits) - Added bushings

I count 13 kits for you, and 2 for me as opposed to the 4 and 8 listed above.  The 2 count for me is correct, by the way.  I didn't check anyone else's count.

Thanks,
Draken


----------



## JimGo

lol...whoops!  Thanks James!  Sorry about that.  I edited your kit count instead of my own.  I'll go through and double-check them all


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />14 replies, about 68 pens. Not quite 5 per person.
> 
> How many would you buy if they were $20?


I'd buy more if they were $20.00.


----------



## bradbn4

This is my best guess right now - depending on the final prices - I might double up on Jr Emp and Imperial.


   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/01/01/01 | 00/00/01/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/01/01/01 - Bradbn4 (6 kits) (3 BU)

Having fun here in Colorado


----------



## Jim15

Jim, please add a couple for me.

 Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/00

Thanks,
jim


----------



## LanceD

I'll get in on some of this also.

Emperor | Jr. Emp. | Lotus | Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti | Go Go Ti Ti | Go Go Ti Ti | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/01/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00

Lance


----------



## reed43

HERE IS WHAT IM AM INTERESTED IN




   JR EMPEROR
  GO GO TI TI BU
  FP RB FP RB BU
  OO O5 00 03 02


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by Deere41h_
> <br />I would be interested in about 5 depending upon the final price. Note that the bushing for the Lotus and the Imperial are the same part number.  Let us know when you get firmed up on price.
> 
> 5  Jr Emperor R & BT


John, did you want the bushings too?


----------



## Johnathan

===Emperor===|===Jr. Emp. ===|====Lotus====|===Imperial===|
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Im |
FP-RB-FP-RB- BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/00/01/01/01 | 01/00/01/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/01 |

Jim, Give me a total when you can. I don't see prices for the bushings. Thanks


----------



## Sawdustier

I can't stand it any longer, just going to have to take out a second mortgage and treat myself[}]

===Emperor===|===Jr. Emp. ===|====Lotus====|===Imperial===|
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Im |
FP-RB-FP-RB- BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/01/00/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/01/00/01/01| SawDustier


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />I don't see prices for the bushings. Thanks



Thanks for pointing that out.  The bushings are $3.99 per set.  CSUSA doesn't give a discount for multi-bushing orders.  I've updated the price list to include the $3.99


----------



## woodpens

At this price, please add a Jr Emperor gold rollerball and titanium fountain to my order. Below is my updated order. Thanks!

..Emperor...|...Jr. Emp....|.....Lotus....|....Imperial....|
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/01/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/00


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />-------------
> Total - 120 kits


There is going to be some butt kicking wives after you, Jim!


----------



## JimGo

I'm doing my best Jim! []  Hey, on the plus side, I've saved them money!


----------



## MDWine

OK Jim!

2 Jr. Emperor kits plus bushings.
both Rhodium w/gold

Thanks!


----------



## cd18524

===Emperor===|===Jr. Emp. ===|====Lotus====|===Imperial===|
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Im |
FP-RB-FP-RB- BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/02/00/02/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/02/00/02/01 

Chris


----------



## epson

Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/00


----------



## turff49

Jim,
When do you need the money on these. That dictates how many of what I will take. Thanks, Brian


----------



## dwilasnd

Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/02/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/01 - dwilasnd (3 kits)


----------



## JimGo

Brian,
I won't be closing this 'till the end of the third week in June (basically about a month from now), and will leave another week for payment.  I want to be able to place the order with CSUSA by July 4, at the latest.


----------



## pete00

Jim the numbers for orders keep growing, 
how many do we need to buy before the price drops to 5.00 kit [][][]

As long as all the wifes are mad at you might as well make it worth while [}]


----------



## reed43

Jim I had two sets of bushings for Jr Emperor marked also.  Reed


----------



## JimGo

They're there Reed.  I haven't been breaking out the bushings - the kit count is there at the end in parenthesis to help me with my addition.


----------



## JimGo

<b>Sorry, I just realized I forgot to add the PayPal fees to the bushings.  I've updated the cost to reflect the fees.</b>


----------



## ncseeker

Ok, I'm in....

===Emperor===|===Jr. Emp. ===|====Lotus====|===Imperial===|
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em  | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Im |
FP-RB-FP-RB- BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=================================================|
00/01/00/00/00    | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/01/00/01/00 | 00/01/00/01/01 

Remember, what happens on the forum....stays in the forum.... away from the wife !!


----------



## JimGo

You got it Mike! []


----------



## Johnathan

This looks like it is going to be a pretty big group buy. Just wanted to say thank you Jim for all your hard work yet to come. I can't wait to see these new kits and make some pens!


----------



## turff49

Jim,
Here's my order as of now. I may add a few more in a week or so.

   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/02/00/02/01 | 00/02/00/02/02 | 00/02/00/02/00

Thanks, Brian


----------



## JimGo

Thanks Johnathan, my pleasure!


----------



## JimGo

Plenty of time Brian.  I've been pestering a few people just so I can keep a clue about where things stand.  But everyone is welcome to make changes up 'till the buy closes.


----------



## bca1313

Jim,

I will be putting an order in soon, but need to check what I have currently.  Will next week be ok?

THanks for putting this together.

Ben


----------



## Tea Clipper

Jim,

I read todays update and am concerned about your thoughts on shipping.  I don't feel comfortable having my eight kits shipped to me in a flat rate envelope.  I would much prefer that they are sent in the larger box.  I will gladly pay the $8.10 for a more secure shipment and also to retain the original box the kit comes in (assumption anyway).

Would you please reconsider, or make it an option, for people with larger orders?


----------



## JimGo

Ron,
If anyone would prefer to have their stuff shipped by the more expensive flat-rate box, I'll be happy to do so.  I was merely trying to save people a few bucks.  I'm sure I can scrounge up enough old newspapers and the like to stuff into the boxes between now and then to help take up any excess space.  Of course, if the kits aren't shipped in boxes, then that makes things more interesting.  Regardless, I updated the 3:15PM post from today to reflect the ability to ship using the larger size boxes.

Oh, I should note that it was not my intention to merely "stuff the kits into a flat-rate envelope.  Now that I have some idea of how many VCR-tape size boxes I'll need, I'll start raiding the local post offices so I can use those inside the flat rate envelopes.  I wouldn't want any of my kits, let alone kits of this price, shipped inside a plain flat-rate envelope!  Sorry for any confusion!

The thing I was trying to avoid was shipping by a bunch of different services, or having to deal with order-specific shipping charges.  For example, some of the priority mail shipments may actually be cheaper than the $8.10 (plus PayPal fees), and I just don't want to try to get everyone an exact shipping quote.


----------



## JimGo

Ben,
Next week is fine.  This buy won't "close" until June 23, and payment need not be received until June 30 (though I'd prefer payment some time during that week, rather than all at the last minute).


----------



## Randy_

Jim:  No need to scrounge around the PO for shipping supplies.  If you go to the USPS web site, you can order all of the Priority Mail boxes, envelopes, labels etc. that you need for free and they will ship the order to your home at no charge!! It takes about 2-3 weeks to receive the order; but you have plenty of time.  A lot of people are down on the PO; but they provide some very handy services that are not well known!!  Min. order on most items is 25 and max. is 500 so you should be able to order what you need without a problem. 

<b>Here is the link to the USPS web page:
http://tinyurl.com/pro5r  </b>

Note:  The boxes you need are on page 2.


----------



## JimGo

Randy,
Thanks, I think I found the right thing.  You wouldn't happen to know whether the standard box is USPS part no. O-1096S or O-1096L, would you?  I'm leaning toward the smaller of the two to make sure it will fit in the envelope.


----------



## Tea Clipper

> Oh, I should note that it was not my intention to merely "stuff the kits into a flat-rate envelope.



LOL, yeah, that's what I thought you were going to do![:0]  
Well okay then, I see you have things under control, so I'll keep quiet now.[:I]

Thanks!

Edit:spelling


----------



## JimGo

Man, I gotta tell ya, I wish those flat rate boxes were less expensive - we could have a lot of fun with those!


----------



## Randy_

Jim:

1096<b>S</b> is what you need and even it is a tight fit.  I assume you know that, basically, you have to use the flap on the envelope to seal the package.  You may add an extra piece of tape to secure the flap; but you may not use bunches of tape all over the envelope.  If you have any questions, BB has posted a copy of the USPS memo that describes the regs concerning the use of the flat rate envelope.


----------



## DCBluesman

I use the "L" all the time and they fit if you take your time.  You have to add tape over the flap, though.


----------



## Tea Clipper

Is the envelope even necessary?  I've used either the L or S and it was $4.05 - no envelope required.  Maybe a trip to the post office can confirm the price?


----------



## Randy_

I just tried one of my "S" boxes in an envelope and while it was a tight fit, there is a little extra room and since Lou says the "L" box will fit, I'm sure it will.  But I'll bet it is even more difficult to get the flap closed than when using the "S" box.  Best thing to do would be to order some of each size....since they are free....and use the "L" boxes only when the order size makes it necessary to use a larger box.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />Is the envelope even necessary?  I've used either the L or S and it was $4.05 - no envelope required.  Maybe a trip to the post office can confirm the price?



Ron:  What you have stated is correct; but only if the total weight of the package is less than one pound.  If the weight is more than a pound, then the charges increase based on weight and distance shipped.  For instance, a package that weighs less than 2 pounds will cost any where from $4.20 to $6.05 depending upon distance.  As an example, I just weighed some Seirra kits and you could put 12 kits in a "S" box and be under 1 pound.  I suspect these new kits weigh more than the Sierras so it is fair to assume that it will take fewer kits in a box to reach the 1 lb. limit.  Bushings will further reduce the kit capacity of each box.  For smaller orders, the box without envelope will be just fine.  For larger orders, it will be more economical to put the box in an envelope.

Jim:  If you don't have access to a postal scale, I bet an email to Nils would elicit the shipping weight of each of those kits.  Several years ago, I bought a little digital postal/kitchen scales from Office Depot for about $30.....one of the handiest gadgets I have purchased in recent years.  Mine weighs in grams or ounces up to 5 lbs. and gets used several times a week for postage and for other household chores as well.


----------



## Tea Clipper

Ah, well that explains it!  Thanks Randy![8D]


----------



## wudwrkr

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />Is the envelope even necessary?  I've used either the L or S and it was $4.05 - no envelope required.  Maybe a trip to the post office can confirm the price?



Ron,
If you don't use the flat rate envelope then the rate is based on weight, which could end up being more than the flat rate of $4.05.  That is what I have found.


----------



## JimGo

Thanks for the quick feedback Randy!

I'll pester Nils as we get closer to the date the kits are due.  Based on other information I received, I have a feeling that they don't yet know the exact weights.

That raises an interesting idea, though.  It would be neat if CSUSA and the other vendors would print the weight of the complete kit (including tubes) on their web site or in their catalogs, this way we could have an idea of the relative weight of the pens.  Obviously, the final weight will depend on the material from which the pen's body is made, but at least we could get a "bare bones" weight estimate.

I wonder how much of a difference there is between the new kits and the Emperor; I think I have one more Emperor kit at home, and I could probably at least ballpark the weight of an entire order based on that kit.  If anyone else has access to a scale and an Emperor kit, I'd welcome the weight info ('cause, knowing me, I'll forget to bring the kit to work with me tomorrow).


----------



## Turnitall

I would like the following:
Jr Emperor Ti Fountain Pen - 2
Jr Emperor Gold Fountain Pen - 2
Bushings for above - 2

Thanks Jim...


----------



## ncseeker

Jim, so we're waiting on an invoice to pay you?  I just want to make sure I'm not supposed to go ahead and send it.


----------



## JimGo

Mike,
If you want to send payment now, you can.  Just drop me an E-mail that includes your PayPal address and I'll send you an invoice.  Any money received will be left in my PayPal account 'till we're ready to finalize everything.  

However, I'd feel more comfortable not being responsible for everyone's money 'till closer to the date on which the order is placed.  I'll start sending out invoices on or about June 23.


----------



## ncseeker

Jim,

I'll send you my PayPal address when I get home.  I'll send you the payment whenever you want it.

Thanks,


----------



## ed4copies

Jim,

I wish you more luck with the USPS than I have had!!!

If you try to use the flat rate envelope, meet with your postmaster in advance.  There is microtype on the envelope explaining that you can't use tape to secure it.  OF course, if you print all your labels on PayPal, they are not sticky back, so the obvious answer is tape.  Also, you can't put tape over the bar code, so it requires a few strips (might as well run them around the package for security).  THEREIN lies the argument.  I GAVE UP. (On my "cats" shipping).


----------



## JimGo

Thanks for the tip Ed!  So far, they haven't given me any problems with the various box-inside-envelope mailings I've done, but speaking with them in advance might be a good idea.

Another technique I've seen successfully used is to pull the flap down farther than where it's crease suggests it should close.  This puts the adhesive part of the flap along the flat part of the box, which gives you a better surface upon which to press and get good adhesion.  I did it today with a package for which I had a USPS printed shipping label and postage, and wouldn't you know it, the edge of the flap wound up right at the edge of the shipping label, so that when I taped the shipping label down with my packing tape, the flap also wound up under the tape.  I mean, it was either that or wind up sticking the tape over the bar code, and I knew that was a no-no!


----------



## Randy_

> Here is a new post in that topic from 'ed4copies'
> 
> 1.  If you try to use the flat rate envelope, meet with your postmaster in advance.
> 
> 2.  There is microtype on the envelope explaining that you can't use tape to  secure it.
> 
> 3.  Also, you can't put tape over the bar code....




1.  Excellent idea!! It has been reported that some postmasters use a faulty interpretation of the regulations and won't accept FR envelopes with tape on them or boxes inside.

2.  Not completely accurate.  While you may not bind up a FR envelope like a mummy, you are allowed to use a piece of tape to add additional security to seal the flap.  

3.  Seems like I have sent and received FR envelopes with tape over the bar code??  Can't say if this is a reg that is ignored occasionally or whether Ed has a postmaster who is a "stickler?"

BB has a copy of a memo sent by the USPS to all of its POs clarifying the regs concerning FR envelopes.  You may see the exact language here: 
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Priority_Mail.htm

I just reread the memo and discovered that you may also use tape to reinforce the seams of the envelope as well as on the flap!!  Had missed that little tidbit in past readings.

<b>Couldn't figure how to post this earlier....I think this will work??  Resized the picture so it wouldn't be so disruptive.</b>



<br />



<br />



Ed:  I agree that your PM seems to be a PITA!!  The way I read that memo, you can put anything in the envelope as long as you can seal the flap with its own adhesive and you don't split out the seams???


----------



## ed4copies

Jim,
Their rules say you cannot "change the shape" of the envelope.

Locally, that means increase its depth by more than a "reasonable" amount.  The question, of course, is whose version of "reasonable"?  I got one in four of my "cats" back, then had to GO TO the post office (If the package is over a pound, even if its in flat rate, You need to go to the desk to mail it-SINCE 9/11, per my postmaster).

Once there, he insisted that they were not eligible for the flat rate.  

In spite of my usual affinity for a good argument, I had LOTS of more important fish to fry in that week, so I gave up and spent the postage-no big deal, but a really SOUR taste for the USPS.

I suspect a well-worded letter to the Postmaster General in your hand as you approach the local postmaster could be convincing-but I did not have the time to get that involved. 

Good luck.[]


----------



## JimGo

Thanks guys!  I will be sure to investigate this further.  If I have to, I'll either go get some padded mailing envelopes from the dollar store and use those inside the flat-rate envelopes rather than the USPS boxes, or simply ask everyone to pay the extra $2 or so it costs to send it Priority Mail without the envelope.  But, rather than getting wrapped up in that aspect of things now, I'll wait 'till the problem presents itself, and then we'll see how I fare with the letter from the Arizona Silhouette web site in hand!


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> Can't say if this is a reg that is ignored occasionally or whether Ed has a postmaster who is a "stickler?"



Randy, 
I prefer the term ROYAL PAIN IN THE ASSETS!!!


----------



## ed4copies

Jim,

You're near DC, just find out who the most recent Postmaster General is and, when talking with your local postmaster refer to Uncle (insert PG name here) said at our last family picnic&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## JimGo

LOL... Thanks Ed, I'll have to remember to mention my uncle John Potter!


My gosh, we look almost identical!  how could anyone dispute my claim?

http://www.usps.com/communications/organization/pmg.htm


----------



## lwalden

Hope I get this right....

  Emperor        |  Jr. Emp.        |     Lotus        |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
00/00/00/02/00 | 01/01/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/01


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Thanks for the tip Ed!  So far, they haven't given me any problems with the various box-inside-envelope mailings I've done, but speaking with them in advance might be a good idea.
> 
> Another technique I've seen successfully used is to pull the flap down farther than where it's crease suggests it should close.  This puts the adhesive part of the flap along the flat part of the box, which gives you a better surface upon which to press and get good adhesion.  I did it today with a package for which I had a USPS printed shipping label and postage, and wouldn't you know it, the edge of the flap wound up right at the edge of the shipping label, so that when I taped the shipping label down with my packing tape, the flap also wound up under the tape.  I mean, it was either that or wind up sticking the tape over the bar code, and I knew that was a no-no!




Jim,

I mail a lot of flat rate envelopes, both for IAP and eBay and never had any problems with USPS.  I do get a lot of jokes from the postal clerks on how I pack my stuff though [].  FYI I usually pack 24 blanks in those and my personal best is 26 - 7/8" x 5.5".  I did a 29 blank one but they are smaller.

If you print your label, you can do as I do and glue the paper on the envelope but overlap it to the flap [].

I don't use tape outside my envelopes...just to be on the safe side.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JimGo

Thanks Dario, I hadn't even thought about glue!  Hmmmm...now if only I had some really strong glue that cured quickly...


----------



## Dario

Jim,

I use glue pens from Office Depot (sold in 2 packs)...really nice and not messy.


----------



## JimGo

Yeah, that's probably better than the medium CA that came immediately to mind! []  Once you mentioned it, I had actually thought about using those glue sticks that some crafters use.


----------



## Nolan

Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/01/00/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/01/01

$195.45 total (5 kits, 2 bushings, shipping)

Nolan


----------



## Draken

Ok Jim, now to confuse things a bit, here's the order for my BIL.  Can I keep this separate from mine?  Makes invoicing him easier. []  An update to my order is also included.

   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/01 | 00/01/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/00 - Draken's BIL (3 kits/1 bu)
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/00 | 01/00/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/00 - Draken (3 kits/1 bu)

Thanks,
Draken


----------



## JimGo

Not a problem James!  I'll send you two separate PayPal invoices when the time comes.  I'll hold off on sending them for now, in case you want to further increase your order! []


----------



## JeffG

Hi all... I joined this forum specifically for this buy  ;-)

Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
01/00/00/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/01 | 01/01/00/01/00


----------



## JimGo

Welcome Jeff!  I'm flattered!  As I'm sure you've figured out, we LOVE pictures, so be sure to post any of your current pens, as well as these!!


----------



## alamocdc

Jim, I don't know how I missed this (especially since we talked about it about a month ago), but you know I'm in.

   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 02/03/02/03/01 | 02/03/02/03/01 | 02/03/02/03/00


----------



## JimGo

Don't worry Billy, I was going to pester you before I sent in the order!


----------



## Dario

Jim,

For your protection and peace of mind...I suggest you make the insurance MANDATORY.

Imagine if USPS lost one uninsured package...though it is not your responsibility, the customer who ordered may feel bad not just at USPS but you too.  How about you, how will you feel?  I know I will feel bad for months (or even longer if I were you).  You don't want to be caught in that situation my friend.

Just an advise.


----------



## JimGo

Just wanted to bump this thread up again in case anyone else is interested in joining in on the fun.  We have 10 days 'till I close the group buy and start collecting money, so there's still some time if you're interested.  For those participating, please remember to tell me whether you're purchasing insurance or not - if not, the risk of loss is on you.


----------



## turff49

Jim,
I'll want insurance on my order. Thanks, Brian


----------



## LanceD

Jim, add the ins. on my order also.

Lance


----------



## bradbn4

I figure that I would take Insurance + the larger flat box - I want to keep all the orginal packing stuff that comes with the pen kit.
If it will fit in the smaller vcr style box - no problems going 'small' but I would go big to get it all. 

bradbn4


----------



## JimGo

Thanks guys, I've added the insurace notation for Brad, Lance, and Brian.


----------



## JimGo

Brad, I was planning on taking each kit out of the little white boxes in which it's shipped (assuming the kits come in boxes like the Emperor), and I was going to flatten those boxes and ship them along with the kits.  Are you saying that you would prefer your kits to remain in the little white boxes?  If so, that's fine; I just want to make sure I'm shipping it the way you'd prefer.


----------



## bradbn4

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Brad, I was planning on taking each kit out of the little white boxes in which it's shipped (assuming the kits come in boxes like the Emperor), and I was going to flatten those boxes and ship them along with the kits.  Are you saying that you would prefer your kits to remain in the little white boxes?  If so, that's fine; I just want to make sure I'm shipping it the way you'd prefer.



at one time I was going to order more pens - but then I did something silly....I figured out what it would cost!

Yikes


As long as I get all the silly boxes -etc I don't mind how it is shipped.  I also figured it would be easer to just toss all the stuff in a larger box - no worry about finding out that the new boxes are plastic and won't fold (not without a hammer). 


Bottom line - ship it in a big box - after all it sure is going to cost some big bucks. 

It is only money - right? (Shopsmith+lathe tools+finish+kits+wood)== big bills & lots of fun;


----------



## JimGo

OK, thanks for the clarification Brad!  I got your E-mail, too; I'll put together the PayPal invoice for you soon - hopefully tonight.


----------



## lwalden

Add the insurance for me, as well. Thanks.


----------



## wayneis

Add insurance to mine also.

Wayne


----------



## JimGo

Got it.  Thanks Lyle and Wayne.


----------



## thetalbott4

Jim - Here is my finalized order. Please add the insurance. I came up with $204.55. I'll await your invoice (no hurry on that by the way).

   Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
00/00/00/00/00   01/02/00/00/01   00/00/00/00/00   00/02/00/00/01


----------



## steve542

If it is not too late I would like to buy two pen kits and two sets of bushings.  I'd like one gold junior emperor rollerball and one set of junior emperor bushings and one gold imperial rollerball and one set of imperial bushings.  I live in Atlanta Ga.  Please advise as to the shipping costs and how to pay you via paypal.  Thanks for organizing this.  Please advise me if you can accept my order this late.  Thanks again. Steve


----------



## steve542

I'd like the insurance as well. Thanks again Steve


----------



## Jim in Oakville

It it too late to jump in, I have a small order to place...let me know please.


----------



## JimGo

It's not too late!  I'm closing the group buy next Friday, June 23.  Up 'till then, you're welcome to add new orders or change any current orders.  Steve, I'll add your request in a second.


----------



## Boss302

Hello:  I would like six Imperial â€“ Ti RB kits, with bushings and insurance.  Thanks for taking the time and effort to put this together.  I'll pay upon receipt of the PayPal billing information.  Thanks Pat (PayPal ID:  26-c@sbcglobal.net)


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Hi,


My Orders as follows please,

Jr. Emperor â€“ Gold FP  1 
Jr. Emperor â€“ Gold RB  1
Jr. Emperor â€“ Ti FP    1
Jr. Emperor â€“ Ti RB    1

Plus one set of bushings for Jr Emp.

Lotus â€“ Gold FP  1
Lotus â€“ Gold RB  2

Plus one set of bushings for Lotus


Imperial â€“ Gold FP  1 
Imperial â€“ Gold RB  2
Imperial â€“ Ti RB    2


Plus set of bushings for Imperial Please.

Shipping will be to Zip 46220 thank You

Let me know what to send you via Paypal please.

Thanks!![8D]


----------



## Sawdustier

Please add insurance to mine also


----------



## JimGo

Boss, Jim, and Shirley, you've been added/updated.  Thanks for participating!


----------



## gtanajewski

I would like  the following.

.Jr. Emperor..  
FP RB FP RB BU
Go Go Ti Ti  
02/02/00/00/01 

Total 4


----------



## JimGo

Thanks Corbitt!  I've added your order to the list.  Do you want insurance on your shipment?


----------



## HvyDuty

I'd like
2 Imperial Ti RB
1 Imperial Gold RB
2 Lotus Ti RB
1 Lotus Gold RB
1 set of Imperial/Lotus Bushings
With Insurance

Thanks

-HvyDuty


----------



## JimGo

Got it Paul; BTW, welcome to IAP!


----------



## reed43

I would to change my order from 3 Jr emperor black ti rollerball and 5 22k gold jr emperor rollerballs to 8 22 k gold rollerballs.I have some black ti's already. Thanks  Reed


----------



## johncrane

JimGo can members from australia buy too


----------



## JimGo

John,
That's fine with me.  I looked at the USPS (U.S. Postal Service) web site, and there are two global flat-rate envelopes.  I'll have to see whether those flat rate envelopes are big enough to hold the "VCR" size boxes we ususally use here for domestic shipping.  if not, I'll have to go with a different box, and the postage will vary.  This web site http://pe.usps.gov/text/imm/immc2_016.html#gOdDw174wats gives you an idea of the costs.  Regardless of whether we go flat-rate or weight-based for the shipping, you'll have to add in the fees PayPal charges me to process your payment, too.  Given all this uncertainty, and the fact that I probably won't get over to the post office to look at the global envelopes before this closes on Friday, I suggest that, if any international members want to participate, we plan on doing a two-tier payment program.  First payment will be for the kits, and the second will be for shipping (and insurance, which I'll require for the international shipments).  We'll hold off on the shipping payment until after I have all the kits and have a better idea of how to package them to get them to you.

As long as you're OK with 1) taking longer for me to get around to shipping the kits to you (getting to the post office isn't always easy for me); 2) paying for insurance; 3) having to make two separate payments, one for the kits and one for shipping; and 4) waiting 'till all the payments clear before I ship, then I'm OK with taking international orders, including orders for you guys in Oz.


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by reed43_
> <br />I would to change my order from 3 Jr emperor black ti rollerball and 5 22k gold jr emperor rollerballs to 8 22 k gold rollerballs.I have some black ti's already. Thanks  Reed



Got it Reed.  BTW, do you still want two sets of bushings?


----------



## JimGo

Just for clarification...all prices are in US dollars!


----------



## reed43

Yes please, two set of bushings. Reed


----------



## johncrane

JimGo I was just about to go to bed.and I rememberd the post I sent you . thats great news. thanks mate'could i please order. JR EMP /GO RB OI ,TI/ RB OI AND BU,  LOTUS/GO RB OI, TI/ RB OI AND BU,  IMPERIAL/GO RB OI. TI/ RB OI. AND BU. TOTAL 6 KITS WITH INSC. USPS IS FINE WITH ME I WILL FIX UP THE PAYMENT AS SOON AS YOU SORT IT ALL OUT.THANKS AGAIN JimGo (lifes good)


----------



## mjnicholson

I would like to order: Emporer 02/02/00/02/01.  Since I am international, I am content to pay first for the pens, and then for the shipping.  Thanks for the effort.  Mark


----------



## JimGo

OK John and Mark, you're on the list.


----------



## TexasJohn

Hey Jim - I just had to get in on this.  Please set me up for 1 Jr. Emp Gold RB @ 39.75, 1 Jr. Emp. Blk Ti RB @ 27.40, and 1 Imp. Blk Ti RB @ 32.81. Also will need bushings for the Emp Jr. and Imp. @ 4.15 = 8.30. Include insurance 2.40 and shipping 4.60.  If I am correct, this should come out to 115.26. Let me know if my figures are correct and I will do the PayPal thing when I hear from you. Thanks much for doing all this.


----------



## JimGo

John,
It's actually less than you thought; you used the wrong price for the Jr. Emperor gold RB - you used the FP price.  I get a total of $110.63 including shipping and $200 worth of insurance.  If you don't mind, I'll wait 'till Friday or Saturday to send you the invoice.


----------



## TexasJohn

Thanks Jim - I guess you will know that now I will stay awake all night trying to figure out where to spend that five dollars.  Waiting for the invoice is not a problem.  It is supposed to be 101 degrees here tomorrow (103 today) and I am wondering how many tall, cold, drafts that five bucks will buy.[]  Texas John


----------



## bca1313

Jim,

Thanks for all the work on this.  Here is my order.

Emperor        | Jr. Emp.       | Lotus          | Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti    | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/01/03/01 | 00/01/00/02/01 | 00/00/00/00/00


----------



## tone

I'd like to get in for the following:

Emperor | Jr. Emp. | Lotus | Imperial
Go Go Ti Ti | Go Go Ti Ti | Go Go Ti Ti | Go Go Ti Ti
FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU | FP RB FP RB BU
00/01/00/01/01 | 01/01/00/01/01 | 00/01/00/01/01 | 01/00/00/01/00

If my calculations are correct this totals $347.84 + $5.60 for insurance = $353.44

Thanks for putting this together.

Tony


----------



## JimGo

Tony, you left out the actual shipping cost.  Final total will be $358.04.

Got you and Brad.


----------



## Jerryconn

Jim,
Please put me down for the following, I would also like the insurance.
Let me what the total is (I think it is $97.12) but could have added wrong.  I will also PM you with same info.
Thanks
Jerry
  Emperor     |   Jr. Emp.     |     Lotus      |   Imperial
Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti    | Go/Go/Ti/Ti
FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU | FP/RB/FP/RB/BU
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/01/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00


----------



## comben001

Hi, it's the first time I get in contact with you guys. I've been turning pens for three years now and found out about this site about six months ago. I'm definitely interrested in this group buy and would like the following kits:

Emperor Gold RB  (x1)
Jr. Emperor Gold RB  (x1)
Jr. Emperor Ti RB   (x2)
Lotus Gold RB   (x1)
Lotus Ti RB   (x1)
Imperial Gold RB   (x1)
Imperial Ti FP   (x1)

   Hope everything is clear. Of course beeing canadian I'll have to be put into the "International" category []


----------



## johncrane

HI JimGO you must be very busy with the group buy.I thought I'd better give you  a  email about my order. I sent you  a message a few days ago confirming my order was right. just need a invoice when you get time theres no panic.thank's mate.


----------



## JimGo

John,
Thanks for the reminder.  I sent you an invoice back on June 25, and just send you a reminder.  If you don't get the reminder, please contact me and I'll send you my PayPal E-mail address.

Thanks!


----------



## johncrane

thanks for every thing jim .


----------



## MDWine

I'll see you tonight with $$!!


----------



## Johnathan

Thanks again Jim for all of your hard work with this.


----------



## turff49

Jim,
Just checking to make sure you got my paypal payment Thursday. I notice the list hasn't been updated so I want to make sure. Plus, if you didn't get it then I need to notify Paypal. Thanks, Brian


----------



## woodpens

Payment and email sent. I just returned from a week long business trip. If I missed the deadline, please just return the funds. Thanks.


----------



## Draken

Hey Jim, while waiting for all payments to clear, have you given CSUSA the heads up on this order and what all is being ordered so they have sufficient stock on hand?

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo

Yup.  They said that it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Draken

Glad to hear the order's been placed.  My offer to help sort and box the orders still stands.  My family can come to you, or your family can come to me. []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo

Thanks James, I just might take you up on that!  Or else I may bring them with me to the casting party.


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by turff49_
> <br />Jim,
> Just checking to make sure you got my paypal payment Thursday. I notice the list hasn't been updated so I want to make sure. Plus, if you didn't get it then I need to notify Paypal. Thanks, Brian



Brian,
I was going through my old E-mails, and mistakenly replied (via E-mail) to your post rather than replying here.  Payment received!

 - Jim


----------



## turff49

Jim,
Never got the email but figured you must've got the payment or you would've said something. Thanks for responding though as it is a releif knowing for sure.
 And thanks for all the hard work. The amount of this order would've been enough to make me stress.
Brian


----------



## johncrane

Jim just I was wondering if you have being trying to email me about my order. If not every think is ok.


----------



## JimGo

John,
No, not yet.  I was waiting to get the kits in before I tried to figure out the shipping for you international guys.  Otherwise, I'm trying to stick to the forum for communication so everyone has the same information.


----------



## johncrane

thanks Jim .Ihad accidently deleted some emails and was hopeing it wasnt one of yours.about the rest of the shipping cost. thanks for your quic response mate.


----------



## comben001

Funny I haven't heard about the shipping costs yet and I don't see my name in the list on the first page saying that I have ordered some kits !!! Anything wrong !!! Hope not I have already paid you ...

                                 Ben


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by comben001_
> <br />Funny I haven't heard about the shipping costs yet and I don't see my name in the list on the first page saying that I have ordered some kits !!! Anything wrong !!! Hope not I have already paid you ...
> 
> Ben



Ben,
Thanks for reminding me that I need to update the thread.  The 90lbs of kits were delivered Friday, and the plan was that Draken, DCBluesMan, and MDWine were going to help me sort the kits and get them ready to go.  Unfortunately, I found out that a friend of mine was hospitalized Saturday morning with heart problems.  Although I was able to spend part of the day with the IAP guys, I got a call from my friend asking if I could come to the hospital to lend a hand with his family (his wife and he have 2 kids), and I left the IAP guys shortly thereafter, without getting their help with the kits.  I wound up spending the majority of the late afternoon and evening yesterday at the hospital, so my kit-sorting timeline got pushed back a little.  Sorry for the delay.  See the update at the beginning of this thread as to the remainder of the issues I've encountered.


----------



## Monty

---------------------------------------
7/17/06 - 12:45AM- Kits are In, but Problems
---------------------------------------
I sympathize with you pal. Sorting and packing a large GB can be a real PITA.


----------



## Jim in Oakville

[/quote]

Ben,
Thanks for reminding me that I need to update the thread.  The 90lbs of kits were delivered Friday, and the plan was that Draken, DCBluesMan, and MDWine were going to help me sort the kits and get them ready to go.  Unfortunately, I found out that a friend of mine was hospitalized Saturday morning with heart problems.  Although I was able to spend part of the day with the IAP guys, I got a call from my friend asking if I could come to the hospital to lend a hand with his family (his wife and he have 2 kids), and I left the IAP guys shortly thereafter, without getting their help with the kits.  I wound up spending the majority of the late afternoon and evening yesterday at the hospital, so my kit-sorting timeline got pushed back a little.  Sorry for the delay.  See the update at the beginning of this thread as to the remainder of the issues I've encountered.
[/quote]


Jim,

Please feel no urgency with my order, friends are for life...that is much more important than pens or anything else, friends are extended family, that comes first...


----------



## JimGo

Thanks guys!


----------



## Draken

Jim, thanks for all of your work with this GB.  I saw the boxes firsthand, they were impressive to say the least!  Sorry we were unable to help you with all this sorting and packing, but we know your friend and his family needed you in their time of need and I'm glad you were able be there for them.

Had a great time on Saturday, enjoyed the casting party!  Those blue and green blanks look great, can't wait to use them.  The green one with the sparkles in it may end up being a holiday ornament.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo

Thanks Draken!  I was glad to get together with you guys this weekend, and really appreciate the offer of assistance.  I was looking forward to taking you up on it!!! []  Can't wait to see how the castings look...now if I can only get MDWine to actually GIVE me the stuff I cast!  But you know how he is...he'll try to keep it for himself! [] (kidding)


----------



## Draken

Nah, he let me take yours home with me.  He said you had the supplies to just make some more... []  I may have to venture out to Pla-za to pick up some of that blue and green, and orange if they have it.

Now, for my Lotus pen, do I want Amboyna Burl or Ribbon Sapele?  Decisions, decisions...

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## LanceD

Jim, just wanted to let you know that my order came in over the weekend while I was out of town. Thanks again for all of your hard work on the group purchase.


----------



## lwalden

Jim- got my shipment today- thanks much for taking on the headache of dealing with all of this for us.


----------



## Boss302

Hi Jim:  I have a problem with my order.  Inside the USPS flatrate envelope was a box marked "Texas John," which isn't me and it did not contain the 6 Imperial Ti RB kits or Imperial bushings that I ordered.  I'm guesing Texas John got my order.  Let me know how this can get straightened out.

Thanks

Pat aka Boss302


----------



## TexasJohn

Hi Jim - A (my???) box arrived today. When I opened it, the name "Boss 302" was printed on the top. I opened it anyway and made all the pens today. They really turned out looking real hot.  (Just kidding) I think Pat got mine so I will contact him directly and see what we can work out (if that is ok with you).  A copy of my original order follows:  Hey Jim - I just had to get in on this. Please set me up for 1 Jr. Emp Gold RB @ 39.75, 1 Jr. Emp. Blk Ti RB @ 27.40, and 1 Imp. Blk Ti RB @ 32.81. Also will need bushings for the Emp Jr. and Imp. @ 4.15 = 8.30. Include insurance 2.40 and shipping 4.60. If I am correct, this should come out to 115.26. Let me know if my figures are correct and I will do the PayPal thing when I hear from you. Thanks much for doing all this. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
John Bresnan 
[8)][8)][8)][)][)]


----------



## JimGo

Pat and John, SORRY about that!  I'm not quite sure how that happened!  If you guys can ship the packages to each other, that will be the most efficient way to correct the problem.  If I can help, just let me know.  Thanks!

Lance, thanks for the update!

Best of luck to you guys with your pens!


----------



## TexasJohn

That's OK Jim.  I'm turning it over to the Texas Rangers for investigation.  I spoke with some guy by the name of Walker.  He said he would get it taken care of. [)][)][)] Texas John


----------



## bradbn4

Jim

Looking good - I think I have what I ordered - well the pen count is correct - the bushing count is correct - I have the right number of FP vs roller balls.  Now if the company did not short sheet on the lables.  I guess I sould have ordered different amounts for each pen kit so I could figure out which one is which one.   But then I am saving for a second lathe so I best be cutting back on the number of "high" end pens. Time to pull out the mic and measure the pen tubes after I down load the instructions from the website.

Thanks for the very good job - now to find those pen blanks that are big enuff to handle this size pen.

Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado (Boy it's hot - but it is a dry heat - more like being in a oven vs a roaster)


----------



## JeffG

Everything arrived today.  I will probably have some questions for you guys when I get around to turning these.  I'd love to have one for my own, but at the moment I've taken all my pen supplies downstairs so that I can get some 'real' work done.

Thanks for all the time and work on this Jim, I appreciate it.  I hope it came out well for you also.


----------



## Nolan

got the kits Jim thanks for doing the group buy.
Nolan


----------



## turff49

Jim,
Just got back into town and the package was here waiting on me. What a great time I'll have coming up. Thanks again!!!! Brian


----------



## JimGo

Brad, Jeff, Nolan, and Brian, I'm glad you guys got your packages.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## reed43

Recieved mine a couple of days ago. I think everybody owes anyone who runs one of these group buys a huge thank you. THEREFORE THANK YOU.


                        REED


----------



## johncrane

JIM The eagle has landed MATE!! I was just looking thru the group buy threads.then there was a knock knock on my door.the mail man! WOW I was very excited. I nearly cut my finger opening the box. wow every thing is there and plus[] THANKS VERY VERY MUCH JIMGO' FOR EVERY THING!VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.PS Iam glad to be a member of IAP and feel  very luky to go in the group buys thanks very much JOHN[][][]


----------



## JimGo

Thanks John!  Glad to hear it made it all the way to Oz without any problems; I look forward to seeing pics of your pens!


----------



## johncrane

JIM if I cant do one this week!  I will do it in a few months. as I am going into hospital for surgery this month and fingers crossed I will be back at the lathe soon. []


----------



## JimGo

John,
Don't rush it!!!  Those are too nice to rush.  Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.  Hopefully those kits will be extra motivation for you to recover quickly!


----------



## johncrane

Thanks JIM I think I take your advice and just finish off the two Ive been doing Im trying out the hard shellac finish it takes a lot longer to dry.


----------



## JimGo

Ben,
I have replied to each of your E-mails, but have not received any responses to my E-mails so I'm also posting this here to ensure you get this.  I have given you the weight of your package, the estimated delivery times, and the like, but I never got a reply.  Now I understand that some/most of the kits have been released from customs, so it should be here soon.  I'm glad to send your kits, but it may not make sense at this point.  It's entirely your call, as I've said from the beginning.

 - Jim


----------



## Monty

Jim,
Any word on the gold Emperors that were stuck in customs?


----------



## JimGo

Monty,
They told me last Friday that the package had been "picked and packed", but they weren't sure whether it would go out that day or yesterday.  I'll follow up with them again to see what's going on.

Just called, and they say the package should be here Thursday.


----------



## Draken

Jim,

Is that package just of the Emperors, or the other backordered stuff as well?  Just curious for the remainder of my BIL's order.

Thanks again for hosting the group buy.  Having to deal with back orders must be a very frustrating part of the process.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo

James,
My understanding is that it contains all or essentially all of the backordered stuff.


----------



## Draken

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Monty,
> They told me last Friday that the package had been "picked and packed", but they weren't sure whether it would go out that day or yesterday.  I'll follow up with them again to see what's going on.
> 
> Just called, and they say the package should be here Thursday.



Did the package arrive yet?


----------

